# Thetford C250 cassette



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

The above are fitted in 2008 onwards and have orange wheels and pull out handle (already to take as hand luggage 8) The toilet is electrically opened -familiar? Well the latest trip finished on a down note, push the blue round pad and then the smaller white one above to open the flap and after a small effort -as when a battery makes a bit of an effort, it remains closed. Fortunately there is a hand opening lever but it is quite hard although quieter than the electric 'Wack' :lol: Anyone had problems with their thetford of this elk?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Ours is a C250, although not electrically operated. It is a poor effort compared to previous Thetford toilets. A search will reveal many complaints about the toilet and Thetford Customer Service, also because the toilet is still fairly new you cannot depend on parts being available through dealers, Alan.


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*C250 Thetford toilet*

I wholeheartedly agree with you Alan, ours in the Carthago I47 and is the worst decision they made to fit this latest Thetford development. Its not as big as its forunner and much flimisier. We bought a spare on that basis. Why is it that most things built as progress,including motorhomes, comes with a decrease in quality?
I saw someone with the green and grey one last weekend, with wheels and handle. But it was longer, guessed it was from a caravan. There must be a website for Thetford? with info on problems.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

I had my C250 changed recently under warranty as I kept finding fluids in the base of the unit (they didn't change the cassettes though )

it was leaking from 2 different locations:-

between the bottom of the pan & the seal on the cassette - when in use.

which is the reason it was changed

&

out from the air vent (past the float) in the top of the cassette and down the vent tube in the cassette to flood the floor.
This only happened if driving with a quantity of fluids in the cassette, so now tend not to drive unless I've emptied my cassette - which is a pain


now I've just noticed a leak when taking the cassette to empty from the orange knob that operates the blade on the cassette -so I will have to get new seals for this!

Overall a poorly designed product - its the first time in owning Thetford products that I've ever had issues (apart from having to change the main cassette seal every couple of years)


----------



## wray90 (Nov 3, 2008)

We had the same problem with the electric valve not working, ours happened on the way home from the dealer after picking it up!

Called in at Carthago factory at Easter (book in advance!) & they changed the whole toilet, no questions asked!


----------

